# Ok to be around someone undergoing radiation?



## mangosink0 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it ok for a pg person to be around someone undergoing radiation for a brain tumor? I remember not being able to be around my friend who had a radioactive iodine treatment, and my grandma who had a radioactive implant, but not sure about someone who is getting radiation.

Thanks,


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never heard of having to avoid someone in radiation therapy or radioactive iodine treatment (for the treatment, you avoid getting pregnant afterward because of what it does to your body... you are not emitting radiation)

My mother went through radiation therapy twice (breast cancer and lung cancer) and never had to avoid being around pregnant women.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dad just had prostate cancer treatment with radioactive seeds he is not allowed around pg woman and kids for a month then for 5 months he can have limited contact. His treatment though stays with him rather than going in getting it then leaving.

When I had radioactive iodine for my thyroid cancer I was to avoid contact with babies and pg woman for a month. Because my body was still excreting the radiation via my saliva, sweat and urine. The saliva and sweat were the biggest risk even a sneeze could put out microscopic amounts of radiation or them sitting where I had been and had sweated and to a pg woman or baby that could result in trouble for them down the road.

The fetus is very susceptible to any radiation in the environment to me it would be a case of better safe than sorry.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

my friend had radiation for thyroid cancer and was told not to be around her own small kids for two whole weeks.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Right, there are times when it is bad news to be around people with radiation. I ended up spending an evening with FIL after he had some testing done...late in the evening he mentioned that they used radiation...I miscarried the week after. Was it from this? I don't know. But I've wondered...


----------



## e.Rishavy (Mar 17, 2002)

Someone receiving radiation therapy is not safe to be around for at least 2wks after the final does. Our bodies get rid of the toxic radiation by sweating, peeing, and excrement. Everything this person touches will have a small residue of radiation. Women that are pregnant are not even allowed in the radiation wings of most hospitals here in FL.

My brother-in-law is someone who just recently (within two months) went through radioactive iodine treatment for thyroid cancer. Even in the hospital he was staying in as with most hospitals those receiving treatments are treated with bio suits to reduce their exposure - the sheets and clothing of the patients are sent to separate units to be cleaned.

http://www.hps.org/hpspublications/a...infosheet.html


----------



## frolick16 (Feb 10, 2004)

I am a nursing student, my first rotation this semester was on the oncology floor. There were two other pg nurses working there as well. The rule of thumb put forth to me was I could not be exposed to anyone who had received radiation therapy for 48 hours, and after that, should not touch any of their fluids, the oral chemo the same. The other nurses who worked on the floor followed the same guidelines, fyi no chemo was actually administered on this floor, they went to another site for treatment. Most were there for another illness and I chose to not take any patients on chemo precautions. If anyone had had the radiation "seed" which involves continual release, I would definitely avoid them.


----------



## mangosink0 (Aug 8, 2006)

I found this on a cancer website:

Will I be radioactive during or after external radiation treatment?

External radiation therapy affects cells in your body only for a moment. Because there is no radiation source in your body, you are not radioactive at any time during or after treatment.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

My oldest DD was diagnosed with cancer and under went radiation and chemo during my 4th pregnancy. I talked to her Dr's and my Dr about this expecially since I was primary care provider, as long as it is irradiation of certain areas... ie targeted radiation it does not last, though they recomended that I double glove and do my best to not touch any excrements for 24 hours after each dose of radiation and for 72 hours after each dose of chemo.


----------



## mangosink0 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ofwait - It is external radiation where he goes in 5 days a week to get the treatment. Targeted to his brain tumor. That must have been awful having your child sick with cancer not to mention the concern for the child you were growing. How many weeks were you during the radiation? Did it affect your 4th child at all? Thank you for your input, it was very helpful.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

I was 25 weeks when she was diagnosed, so 27-29 weeks when she was undergoing radiation...
There doesn't appear to be any effect, #4 will be 3 soon, a very verbal and active little girl.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I just had a consultation appointment with a radiation oncologist because I will be starting radiation therapy in about a month. He said I'd be fine to be around pregnant women and babies while I'm getting treated. Like you posted from the cancer website, the radiation just affects the cells for moment, like getting an x-ray.


----------

